# Bow?



## Longstreet1 (Dec 25, 2010)

What pound bow is recomended for bow fishing?


----------



## huntmore (Dec 26, 2010)

I am sure there are many opinions on this just like which caliber rifle to shoot. I say shoot was is comfortable for you. Remember you could be shooting alot in a night and don't want to hurt your shoulder. I shoot about 60 pounds and it seems to work for me, but I don't think you really need to shoot that high of a poundage.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 26, 2010)

I shoot 45 pounds, I can draw that all night long and easier to pull your arrows out of the mud if you miss


----------



## S Adams (Dec 26, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> I shoot 45 pounds, I can draw that all night long and easier to pull your arrows out of the mud if you miss



X2, you will shoot alot in one night!


----------



## howie_r (Dec 26, 2010)

35 to 45 I would say because you shoot alot and not really long distance so no need to kill your shoulders and arm. working on getting a pse nova here for some trips this spring.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 29, 2010)

i shoot 31 on a mission menace...... awesome little bow


----------



## JpEater (Dec 30, 2010)

What poundage is an open ended question..... It depends on the bow. All will shoot differently. 

I shoot 19-21lbs on average. Plenty enough to put a hurtin on 30+lb carp and catfish!


----------



## coyotebgone (Jan 10, 2011)

I shoot 35lbs.  If you shoot in shallow water and you shoot more poundage you will be digging your arrows out of the mud, a bunch.


----------

